# Surf on Sunday



## Besser (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone heading down Sunday? Going to head down if it looks ok. From Sea Isle to SS


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Headed down to SS shortly....water looks awesome....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sunday will probably be a no go for trout fishing. Supposed to start to kick up this afternoon and be 3+ by sunday. You can probably catch some reds and in the dirty rough stuff though.


----------



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

We drove through surfside today and it was green up to the beach and fairly calm.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Sunday will probably be a no go for trout fishing. Supposed to start to kick up this afternoon and be 3+ by sunday. You can probably catch some reds and in the dirty rough stuff though.


Fishin Soldier, where did you pull that graph from? That is some great info.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mblanco2000 said:


> Fishin Soldier, where did you pull that graph from? That is some great info.


Www.swellinfo.com

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't used them in a while - I like the new simple look!



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Www.swellinfo.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishEatMoney (Jun 12, 2018)

If the surf in the morning is anything like it is now, don’t waste your time. It’s gettin pretty western out there right now


----------

